# Neuling



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mir gerne einen kleinen
Teich in Form von einer Teichschale anlegen.
Darum würde ich gerne wissen, welche Pflanzen 
ich jetzt schon einsetzen kann und was ich beachten sollte.

Gruß Piggeldi


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2003)

Hallo Pigeldi,

in deinen Teich kannst du die verschiedensten Pflanzen setzen, im Wasser empfehle ich Seerosen, Tannenwedel,__ Froschlöffel,__ Hornkraut und  __ Wasserpest. 

Für die Sumpfzone, was schön aussieht, ist __ Blutweiderich,__ Sumpfdotterblume,Wasserschwertlilie,__ Zwergrohrkolben,Froschlöffel,Ästiger __ Igelkolben etc.

Aussen um den Teich herum tollen sich Dachwurz,diverse Funkies,Farn,Schlafmohn und noch andere, wo ich selbst ned weiss, was es ist, sie blühen halt nur schön *grins*

Für die Bepflanzung im Wasser sollte man diese in geeignete Pflanzkörbe setzen, um eine größere Verbreitung zu vermeiden. Auch haben diese Pflanzkörbe den Vorteil,das man beim reinigen des Teiches sie einfach herausnehmen kann, ohne großen Schaden anzurichten. Desweiteren bitte beim Einsetzen auch das Substrat beachten, welches verwendet wird, am besten eignet sich ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch.

Die Bepflanzung im Teich, sprich Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen, da kommt es aber auch auf den Fischbesatz an, solltest du mit der Absicht spielen, Kois einzusetzen wirds eng, die fressen dir alles kahl.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2003)

*Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo,

was die Bepflanzung betrifft, kann ich Tommi nur zustimmen.

Ab Anfang April bieten die meisten Gärtner Teichpflanzen an. Diese kann man dann auch auspflanzen. (Sehr schöne und kräftige Pflanzen, gibt es zum Beispiel bei naturagart, den umfangreichen Katalog kostenlos.)

Wenn man tropische Pflanzen wie Wasserhiazynte oder __ Wassersalat im Teich halten möchte, sollte man warten, bis die Nächte frostfrei sind. Das ist in der Regel um den 15 Mai herum. Sonst gehen diese Pflanzen kaputt. Beachten sollte man, das die überwinterung nicht sehr einfach ist und nur wenigen gelingt

Gruß Axel


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2003)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe  
Ich werde Montag gleich loslegen.
Da ich auf Fische erstmal verzichten möchte,
stellt sich mir noch die Frage:
Muß ein Filter sein oder reicht es, nur das Wasser in 
Bewegung zu halten  

Gruß Piggeldi


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2003)

*Pflanzen im Teich*

Hallo,

wenn du den Teich ausreichend bepflanzt und keine Fische einsetzt, ist eine Filterung nicht nötig.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2003)

*kein Filter ist falsch*

Hallo Axel,

JEDER Teich benötigt einen Filter,aber meißt wird ein Filter eingebaut
ohne es zu wissen.
Bei kleinen Teichen ohne Besatz erledigt der Bodengrund und viele
schnellwüchsige Pflanzen den Abau der Schadstoffe.
Bakterien im Bodengrund sind die erste Filterstufe,die Schadstoffe werden
zu Nitrat und zu CO2 umgebaut, die zweite Filterstufe,die Pflanzen,bauen
das Nitrat zu Biomasse um.
Mit einer 2-3 cm starken Sandschicht als Bodengrund habe ich die
besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

mfg
lothar


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2003)

*...*

.... na denn mal ein Hallo an dich Lothar ... du sollst doch nix schweres machen und dich aufregen    ... schön dich hier zu sehen.

... wie recht du hast, Bodengrund und Pflanzen sind sicherlich die verschiedenen Filterstufen ......


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2003)

*Filter*

 Hallo Lothar,

ja so gesehen, gebe ich dir recht!  8) 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2003)

Nur mal eine Frage: Wollt Ihr wirklich _ Wasserpest _in eine kleine Teichschale setzen ?? Na ja, wenigstens kann man sie dort leicht herausfischen...

In kleinen Fertigteichen würde ich auch darauf achten, mir keine starken Wucherer hineinzunehmen - wenn die erst einmal aus den Pflanzkörben ausgebrochen sind, okkupieren die schnell den ganzen Teich und machen die Pflanzen mit geringem Platzbedarf platt. Bei einem Kampf Typha minima (__ Zwergrohrkolben) gegen Tannenwedel steht der Verlierer schon am ersten Tag fest.  :cry: 

Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis zu Seerosen: Auf kleinwüchsige Pflanzen achten, die auch in flachem Wasser stehen können (sog. "Zwerge") .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2003)

was soll ich sagen leute   
da kaufe ich mir also so´ne fertig schüssel weil 
mehr darf nicht,
setze sie ein und fülle sie mit wasser.
am nächsten morgen schwimmen drei __ enten drin rum.
sie kommen von einem nahe gelegen großen teich und machen bei mir urlaub  8) 
sowas nenne ich natur * lol


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2003)

Hoffentlich fühlen die sich bei Dir nicht allzu wohl, denn sonst wird das mit dem Teich nie was - __ Enten können jedes Gewässer verwüsten, so possierlich ich die Tierchen ja auch finde.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2003)

:cry: stimmt leider,
meinen mini __ rohrkolben haben sie schon vernascht. :aerger:


----------

